# ...my just celebrated 15 years old....



## Giulia2213

Γειά σας, 
Ψάξιμο και ψάξιμο, αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα ακόμα για το πρόβλημα μεταφράσεως μου...
Η έκφραση στα αγγλικά είναι "...my just celebrated 15 years old...."
Όλη η φράση είναι "Και για αυτό άρχισα τα ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό μόνη μου, χωρίς ούτε την μαμά, στα μόλις γιορτασμένα 15 μου ετών". 
Τέτοια εποχή, είχα γιορτάσει τα 15 ετών μερικές εβδομάδες πριν από το πρώτο μου ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό (καλά, ήταν στην ΕΕ), για αυτό το μόλις....
Αλλά είναι για το γιορτάζω που έχω κάτι πρόβλημα (θυμάμαι να είχα οργανώσει όλα με μια μεγαλύτερη μου φίλη στην χωρά, χωρίς καμμιά βοήθεια από την μανούλα μου !)


Καμμιά μικρή ιδέα από την λέξη "γιορτασμένα" γραπτή με την σωστή γραμματική;




Σας ευχαριστώ


----------



## ireney

Γεια σου Giulia!

Δυστυχώς δεν "ακούγεται" καλά στα Ελληνικά το "γιορτασμένα" (ούτε στα Αγγλικά νομίζω  ). Μπορείς να πεις όμως "έχοντας μόλις κλείσει τα 15"


----------



## Giulia2213

Φοβερή είσαι ! Μου έδωσες το κλειδί για να καταφέρω !
Με "μόλις κλειστά τα 15 μου ετών", νομίζεις ότι ακούγεται ελληνική γλώσσα;

(προχωράει την κατάστασή μου, αλλά όλο το πράγμα προχωράει πάντα σαν μια χελώνα ! )






ΥΓ: ήξερα ότι αυτή η λέξη δεν είναι η καλύτερη, αλλά δεν βρήκα άλλη λύση....


----------



## orthophron

Hi. Some more corrections, if you allow me. 



Giulia2213 said:


> Γειά σας,
> Ψάξιμο και ψάξιμο, αλλά δεν βρήκα τίποτα ακόμα για το πρόβλημα μεταφράσεώς μου...
> Η έκφραση στα αγγλικά είναι "...my just celebrated 15 years old...."
> Όλη η φράση είναι "Και για αυτό άρχισα τα ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό μόνη μου, χωρίς ούτε την μαμά, στα μόλις γιορτασμένα 15 μου ετών -> χρόνια".
> Τέτοια εποχή, είχα γιορτάσει τα 15 ετών -> χρόνια, μερικές εβδομάδες πριν από το πρώτο μου ταξίδι στο εξωτερικό (καλά, ήταν στην ΕΕ), για αυτό το μόλις....
> Αλλά είναι για το γιορτάζω  που έχω κάτι πρόβλημα (θυμάμαι να είχα -> που τα είχα/να τα έχω οργανώσει όλα με μια μεγαλύτερή μου φίλη στην χωρά -> χώρα, χωρίς καμμιά βοήθεια από την μανούλα μου !)
> 
> 
> Καμμιά μικρή ιδέα από την λέξη "γιορτασμένα" γραπτή με την σωστή γραμματική;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ


 


Giulia2213 said:


> Με "μόλις κλειστά τα 15 μου ετών", νομίζεις ότι ακούγεται ελληνική γλώσσα;


Ναι, αρκεί να κάνεις μια μικρή διόρθωση (μόνη σου αυτή τη φορά).


----------



## Giulia2213

Οκ ! Είναι "μόλις κλειστά τα 15 μου χρονών", σωστά ή όχι;

Αλλά γιατί "ετών" δεν πάει; 
Νόμιζα ότι είναι το ίδιο πράγμα....


----------



## orthophron

τα 15 μου έτη ή τα 15 μου χρόνια (ονομαστική)


----------



## ireney

"Μόλις κλειστά" ; Δεν ξέρω, εμένα δεν μου κάθεται καλά.

Giulia, σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια


----------



## winegrower

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πριν..χαθούμε στη μετάφραση, η ερώτηση ήταν: my just celebrated 15 yrs old. Νομίζω ότι το σωστό είναι "τα μόλις συμπληρωμένα 15 μου χρόνια" (μην επιμένεις Giulia στην γενική, έχεις χάσει!). Θα μπορούσε να λεχθεί και "κλεισμένα" αλλά δεν ακούγεται τόσο καλά.


----------



## genti-alex

"στα μόλις 15α γενέθλιά μου" 

δεν ξέρω μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο σωστό απο πλευράς νοήματος τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Giulia2213

Γιατί έχω χάσει;


----------



## Giulia2213

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σας 

Αυτό με ζεσταίνει, γιατί κάθε μέρα μαλώνω με την μαμά και την λέω τα πράγματα εκατομμύρια φορές, αλλά είναι σαν να μην έχω πει τίποτα !


----------



## winegrower

giulia2213 said:


> Γιατί έχω χάσει;


 
Είναι απλά μια έκφραση κάπως αργκό που σημαίνει: μην επιμένεις, μη το παιδεύεις, δεν ταιριάζει, δεν πάει με τίποτα!


----------



## Librarian44

Άχ, Giulia !

... χωρίς τη μαμά, μόλις έκλεισα τα δεκαπέντε μου. (full stop)

Ούτε χρόνια, ούτε έτη. Of course it is the same, "έτη" sounds more καθαρεύουσα, somehow old-fashioned. You don't need to specify, any Greek would understand that you had just had your fifteenth bithday.


----------



## Giulia2213

Το έχω χάσει, δεν κατάλαβα αμέσως τι εννοούσε, αλλά τώρα, σκάω από τα γέλια ! Τόσο αστείο να ελαφραίνουν τα προβλήματα....

Το "έχεις χάσει", το χρησιμοποιούμε και στα γαλλικά στο ίδιο νόημα, τότε δεν γίνεται να νιώθω παιδάκι με τέτοια έκφραση : περισσότερα γέλια....


----------



## alexandruk

"Και για αυτό άρχισα τα ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό *εντελώς *μόνη μου, *χωρίς *την  μητέρα μου , λίγο αφότου είχα κλείσει τα δεκαπέντε μου".
Χωρίς ουτε είναι πλεονασμός (Sans ni ma mere). Δεν είναι σωστό αν και χρησιμοποιείται. Θα μπορούσες να πεις χωρίς κανένα, ούτε και τη μητέρα μου.
Το "μητέρα" ακούγεται πολύ καλύτερα από το μαμά.


----------

